# Blue Sky At Day!



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

I took this last week - in Newcastle (County Down) looking up at the beautiful Mourne Mountains. It was a stunning view with the clear blue sky lighting up the snow capped mountains. I live not to far from here - and love it at the best of times but that day was something else.










But as usual, it highlighted that I need more kit! I got some lens flare which looks nice IMO - but got a nasty red flare to the right of the church on the tree. It ruined the shot so I photoshopped it away. So... I need filters dont I? I've a Nikon D60 with the kit lens and no filters at all. Would a skylight fix this?.. or a UV?.. I'm not sure if they just help the colours - or would they take some glare off the lens?

And talking of lenses... for landscapes - something with a bit more width to the field of view is needed isnt it?.. a 50mm fixed lens?

Would appreciate any advice at all - as I'm getting hooked on this! Between WIS stuff, cameras and cars it's not looking good :swoon2:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't forget a 50mm lens on your nikon will be equal to a 75mm due to the 1.5 mag factor with your sensor.i'm sure your kit zoom lens goes from

say 28 to 70(based 35mm) or thereabouts so includes 50mm focal length.something a bit wider might help i.e. 17 to 35mm(digital)?

nice pic btw

hth


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats a lovely shot, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice work Johnny :yes:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks chaps. Its a place I'm very fond of too - which probably makes me see it better than it is.

I'll need an extra job at this rate! Camera bits, watches.. the rest.. hee hee. Keeps us outta trouble heh?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Post card perfect!


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like a Windows desktop background

Very nice


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ghosting is going to be an issue on most lenses when shot into sun like that shot.

superb shot it is - really like the composition.

as for filters - well i dont think a skylight or UV will solve the ghosting - have you tried a lens shade ? a C polariser might help a bit or maybe a ND..


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

oh and for landscapes, i would say wider is better but you have to take care sometimes not to go too wide and then everything just gets lost.

if you have the 17mm kit lens i would say maybe look at a 12-24mm as a sensible addition.. go for something like Tokina as a cheap, but VERY good and capable lens


----------

